# Kies auf dem Boden?



## Heike66 (28. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir für den Boden meines Miniteichs (Mörtelkübel) und zum bedecken der Oberfläche der Pflanzkübel im Baumarkt einen kleinen Sack weißen Carrara Kies geholt. Heute habe ich Pflanzen gekauft und da meinte der Verkäufer, ich dürfte auf keinen Fall den Kies im Teich verwenden, da die Pflanzen und auch __ Schnecken es nicht vertragen würden. 

Was meint Ihr dazu?

Viele Grüße
Heike


----------



## axel (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kies auf dem Boden?*

Hallo Heike 

Also in meinem ganzen Teich ist Kies . Die Schnecken leben trotsdem .
Ich empfehle Dir aber ein Lehm/ Sandgemisch als Pflanzsubstrat (Spielsand). Es wächst dort einfach besser als im Kies . 
Deinen Carrara Kies würd ich dann über das Sand/Lehmgemisch streuen wenn die Pflanzen drin sind .
Das scheint mir eine gute Lösung .
Noch ne Ergänzung , den Kies ruhig nochmal vorher waschen vorn einstreuen .

lg 
axel


----------



## Heike66 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kies auf dem Boden?*

Danke Axel! 
Das beruhigt mich sehr. Ich habe mir übrigens die von Dir vorgeschlagene gelbe __ Schwertlilie und die __ Wasserminze gekauft (riecht toll ). Außerdem einen Minirohrkolben und einen __ Froschlöffel. Nur __ Hornkraut habe ich nicht bekommen. Da muß ich am Wochenende weiter auf die Suche gehen.
Ich habe auch vor den Posthornschnecken gestanden. Aber die Kleinen werden erst einziehen, wenn sich die Pflanzen eingelebt haben.
Am Wochenende geht's dann los mit dem Bau.

Viele Grüße
Heike


----------



## axel (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kies auf dem Boden?*

Hallo Heike 

Wenn Du  noch weiter nach Pflanzen suchst nimm ruhig noch ein Sumpfblutauge mit .

 

Das gibt auch noch einen schönen Farbkontrast zu den anderen Pflanzen .
Die Schnecken erst später einzusetzen find ich ne gute Idee .
Die können sich dann um die Algen kümmern ,die Du hoffentlich recht wenig haben wirst .
Na da bin ich mal auf die ersten Fotos gespannt .

lg
axel


----------



## bodo61 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kies auf dem Boden?*

Da hat dein Verkäufer sicher recht. Sorry, aber ich würde keinen Marmor in den Teich geben. Der beeinflußt mit Sicherheit den pH Wert und die Härte des Wassers.


----------



## axel (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kies auf dem Boden?*

Hallo ich nochmal 

Da hat Bodo Recht . Hab ebend noch mal gegoogelt Marmor ist verhärteter Kalkstein . Also ein ganz anderer Kies den ich hab .
Das könnte wirklich Probleme geben . Wieder was gelernt 
Dann streu den Kies lieber um Deinen Teich herum und nicht ins Wasser, Heike .

lg
axel


----------



## bodo61 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kies auf dem Boden?*

Jo, 
aber in jedem Baumarkt gibts doch auch gewaschenen Flußkies in verschiedenen Größen


----------



## axel (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kies auf dem Boden?*

na ja Bodo 

Der Marmorkies sieht halt toll aus . Aber wie wir wissen , im Wasser sowieso nicht sehr lange.
Vielleicht kann man ja Flußkiesel farblich sortieren .  Hab ich mal gemacht .
Einige Kiesel sind dann im Wasser rötlich 

lg
axel


----------



## Heike66 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kies auf dem Boden?*

Hallo Bodo, hallo Axel,

ok, dann fahre ich am Samstag nochmal im Baumarkt vorbei. Danke Euch für die Hilfe!
Den weißen Kies nehme ich dann als Umrandung für meine Beete.

Viele Grüße
Heike


----------



## CoolNiro (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kies auf dem Boden?*

Hallo Heike,

den schönsten Kies gibts immer noch im
Kieswerk. Einfach mit nem Kübel hingehn.
Da kostet der auch nicht so viel wie bei
den Baumarktgeiern.

Gruß
Andy


----------

